# My MOST unique pen to date!!!



## wiset1 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is one of my more unique pens to date. I made this out of Honduran Rosewood burl and Dawns Black Knight Poly-resin from exotics. I used a full sized Majestic kit for components to add a bit of weight to the pen and honestly...I like larger pens anyway. I also took the time to turn my own center band to try and pull this all together which was a first for me. I wish I could say that this was my own idea, but credit goes to "Martin" who has his picture posted as the featured photo and one of those pens inspired me to try this one. Thanks Martin! Feedback always welcome:befuddled:












*Larger images can be seen on my flickr site linked below*


----------



## papaturner (Apr 17, 2011)

That is an awesome pen..............great work and creativity.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Apr 17, 2011)

Simply beautiful! I don't know how it could get any better, and your finish looks as good as I've seen!


----------



## Dan26 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great design and fantastic work!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I'm really proud of this pen and like the replica cigar I did the other day there were a couple first for me on this one.  One thing that I did that might look a bit odd is add a larger black cap on the lower barrel to add weight and balance.  I had a smaller one turned out, but it just didn't feel right in my hand so I turned a larger one to add balance and weight.  This was really fun to make!


----------



## Whaler (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim, that is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## eldee (Apr 17, 2011)

That is one sharp pen! Great work.


----------



## wizard (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim, That is an absolutely gorgeous pen! You continue to push forward and serve as an inspiration. Thank you for sharing! Regards, Doc


----------



## greggas (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim;

Nice Work.  great combination of gorgeous wood and simple black accents and the shape and scale of the design are right on....good job


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 17, 2011)

It's amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!  As noted, Martin deserves credit for the design idea.  I'm thinking about doing a couple pens in this style just to work out the kinks and to make something a little different.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 17, 2011)

Truly a unique looking pen.  You might have been inspired, but you took it to your own level.  Great looking finish indeed, my glasses tinted when it came up on the screen from the shine!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow that is totally awesome pen.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 17, 2011)

I have to say, that I one of the classier looking pens I have seen. Well Proportioned and very clean, very nice flow to it. I really like the rounded black on the ends. I to like the feel of the full size Majestic and I would consider my hands to be small. Oh and its done in Honduran Rosewood burl. Great looking pen.


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. That pen really shows off the wood.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 17, 2011)

I like it!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!  I hope to make a couple more like this using different materials, but I'm not sure if I can top the look and grain of Honduran Rosewood Burl.  We'll see...


----------



## rej19 (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that is one beautiful pen!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim, good design, and execution, nice to see something different.


----------



## soligen (Apr 17, 2011)

THats very sharp and well made. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dave_M (Apr 17, 2011)

Great work.  Nice to see a kit that's been turned up a notch.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Pens By Scott (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful Pen!,  I think it should make the front page, or at least be queued up for the front page.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 17, 2011)

writeitdown said:


> Wonderful Pen!, I think it should make the front page, or at least be queued up for the front page.


 
That's a kind thought and it would be kind of cool, but there are other turners on the IAP doing some really cool stuff that deserve it more than me.  I'm just having fun and the members out there always inspire me to try new things and that's what it's about.

Thanks again to everyone for the feedback!


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW!   This is truly a beauty - one of the best I have seen!  I absolutely love it!

Thanks for inspirational pics!

Ken


----------



## TreeBits (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous in every way!


----------



## mach9 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very, very nice pen!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 17, 2011)

super...........


----------



## broitblat (Apr 17, 2011)

That is spectacular.  The HRB is pretty impressive, but you've incorporated it into a great design with outstanding results.

What are the lengths of the barrels?

  -Barry


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks again for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Dana Fish (Apr 18, 2011)

What a beauty, I can see why you would be inspired who won't want one of those in their collection.  Nice Job!!!


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 18, 2011)

Love that Rosewood Burl.  Fantastic looking pen, classy.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so very much!

It was asked earlier about the length of the tubes used.  I used brass tubes from the full sized Majestic pen and left an extra quarter inch on the ends so I could add the caps without issue.

Hope that helps


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim,
That is one beautiful pen.  I like the big pens as well because they really get a chance to ahow off the material.  I love that burl.  Fantastic.


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim! You Da Man!  What a classy pen. That blank is really marvelous and the gloss finish on that is brilliant. Thanks for the mention. I don't think I created anything that hasn't been done before, but it always feels to good when someone mentions being inspired by something I turned. That's the beauty of this forum. I get inspired by what other people do and others get inspired and the creative energy flows on!  Great work.  I think it would be great to see this on the front page as well.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Martin!  Well, we'll keep the cycle going and perhaps one day we'll be able to design something that makes the world stop and take notice.

Take it easy, and best wishes


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim, Just can't put my finger on it but somethings off on this pen, It could be a number of things so if you'd send it to Oklahoma for further study I'm sure I'll be able to pin point it.

I promise as soon as I find out the problem I'll send it back.....maybe:wink:


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny!  I felt the same way about it so until I figure it out I think I'll keep it here with me, ha ha ha.

Take it easy


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, that is one amazing pen.  Fit, finish, photograpy, all superb!

John


----------

